# Left-hand shooter question



## Tigger (8 Jul 2004)

Could anyone recall if left-hand shooting is allowed during IAP/BOTP?  I.E. my trigger finger is on the left hand and I aim with the left eye, consequently, I'd hold a rifle pointing to the right when I'm running or marching. :soldier:

What about drill with rifles, etc.?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## tacsit (8 Jul 2004)

It's allowed. The C7 has a casing deflector, so there's no reason anybody would make you shoot with your weak side. You'll also be an asset during patrolling for actions on.


----------



## winchable (8 Jul 2004)

The guy next to me on my ranges was always a lefty.
He said the only thing was the casings always flew  near his face which kind of unnerved him.
With the drill you have to do it with the same hand as everyone else.


----------



## sirmckinnon (8 Jul 2004)

heyhey
I am also a left handed shooter, its always some what more akward to fire guns made for right handed people. I remember getting the blot from a enfield .303 in the face, too bad they didnt put them on the other side!!


----------



## stukirkpatrick (8 Jul 2004)

I got used to shooting left-handed, but I originally had to learn all of the firing drills right handed first.  I also still only shoot machine guns right-handed, and I'm not sure why it feels more comfortable  ???

The only real problem I encountered was my rifle jamming when I held the rifle near the base of the handguards - spent casings would hit my hand, and not eject...  needless to say I don't do that anymore


----------



## Tracker (8 Jul 2004)

Left hand shooters are taught how to do the drills left handed.  The proposed modifications to the C-7 will take care of most problems that lefties encounter today.


----------



## belkin81 (8 Jul 2004)

I fired left, you will learn your weapons handling drills different, not a problem. Don't worth about brass casings flying in your face, there is a deflector on the weapon plus your right eye will be closed to aim. Its also not a problem with the machine guys. Just be glad its not a "billups" (not correct spelling) type of weapon with the mag in behind the trigger.


----------



## Righty (9 Jul 2004)

> plus your right eye will be closed to aim



You should only close the eye your not using to aim just for a second or two to aquire your target then open it so both eyes are open. That way the target is not blurry. it takes a while to get used to.


----------



## commando_wolf63 (12 Jul 2004)

Heres something that you may not come across to often.  I'm a lefty who's right eye dominant. I learned to shoot righthanded. While another woman in my platoon was right handed  left eye dominant, she had to learn how to shoot left handed. It really threw our instructors for a loop.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (12 Jul 2004)

I'm the same as commando_wolf63.  I shoot long arms from the right shoulder even though I'm left handed, but I shoot pistol with my left hand.  Never had any problems with drills.  In fact having to change hands with the pistol really makes you aware of muzzle control issues.


----------



## Blunt Object (27 Oct 2004)

I shoot left handed and I think there should be a weapon to that doesn't eject brass into my eye.


----------



## Infanteer (27 Oct 2004)

On the C-7, the spent casing deflector should handle that problem.


----------



## Morpheus32 (27 Oct 2004)

I am a lefty as well.  Absolutely no need to have a left handed rifle, in fact the ambidextrous controls are a solution for a problem that does not exist.  I like the ambi mag release but it is not vital ground.  As noted about, the case deflector will prevent you from being hit by brass.  It is not needed.  The money would be better spent on more range time....

Jeff


----------



## Scratch_043 (27 Oct 2004)

I am a lefty, and I do not think there is a need for a special rifle, just think of it this way, if you have never shot before, you will be learning the same way as everyone else.

and if you have shot before (as I have) you have adapted your own methods for correcting the problem.


----------



## pappy (27 Oct 2004)

I would imigine the Canadian C7 family is like the M16A2 family, with a nice big triangluar bump on the upper reciever behind the ejection port, they work just fine for lefties.
I'm right handed but shoot left handed most of the time.

One weapon for ALL, no need for left-handed - right handed.  What needs to be done is training to make all soldiers shoot left or right handed just as equally. Or at least acceptable on weak side.  

Not to mention the odd chance one is wounded, that hever happens right?  one can't just give up and stop firing in some circumstances.

There are many times one will need the ability to fire from behind cover that will only allow left or right handed shots.  Think about it for a few minutes.  I think all will agree a highly vaulable ability once learned.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Oct 2004)

Pappy,

I agree. We should be teaching weak side shooting. Unfortunately, the CF barely has enough ammo\ range time to teach proper strong side tecnique. :


----------



## axeman (28 Oct 2004)

i agree I shoot either hand . ive shot left and right with all of the CF issue weapons . ive never found a problem with brass hitting me . maybe you should check your eye relief . scoped unscoped left or right no probs.


----------



## 2Charlie (28 Oct 2004)

I am a lefty and learned the craft on the FN.  Never had a prob with the C-7 or C-9.

Even the 9mm Browning and Sig, no biggy, even had a lefty holster after the widow maker got retired.


----------



## KevinB (28 Oct 2004)

Sigh...

 One weapon - One standard. No if's and's or butt's


----------



## Kilted Mayhem (30 Oct 2004)

I'm just glad that they don't beat shooting left handed out of you like during the old days of the Lee-Enfield. It would be nice to have a casing deflector on the C-9. I find that the C-9 is not left hand friendly with the brass and link flying into your face or right arm so I try to shoot right handed.


----------



## Navalsnpr (31 Oct 2004)

I've never seen any problem with anyone shooting the C7/AR-15 left handed. The spent casing deflector does a wonderful job ensuring the brass is ejected far enough away from the shooter. There really isn't a requirement for a dedicated left handed weapon in our Military as they all are designed to accommodate left handed shooters. Additionally, the C7A2 will further be liked by lefties as it should have a ambidextrous safety and magazine release.

I had the experience of shooting an SA80A2 this summer at Bisley. Now if you are a lefty and are in the British Military, you MUST learn to shoot right as the the cocking handle physically sides back and forth every time the weapon is discharged. If you happened to shoot it left handed, you would end up with a cocking handle in the face.


----------



## QORvanweert (6 Nov 2004)

I just wish the C7 casing deflector worked abit better....


----------



## zerhash (14 Nov 2004)

I heard they are now issueing the left handed hammer... but no seriously... i think they could use lefty machine guns

i also think they should let us experiment with shooting left handed as well as right handed. Im sure im not the only one who switches hands to look around corners in obua.

Spr. Richmond
CHIMO!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Nov 2004)

They don't teach opposite hand shooting techniques in the army any more? We did that a few times to get the feel for it, we do it as part of our training for NLBPs as well.


----------



## zerhash (14 Nov 2004)

NLBPs?

ya i havent come accross it yet... but maybe im still too new for it


----------



## KevinB (14 Nov 2004)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> They don't teach opposite hand shooting techniques in the army any more?



Yes we teach it as part of the CQB/Reflexive shooting/Kill house drills etc.  Doing corners and covering from some postions it is "recommended" to switch as such it is taught and EDI'd


----------



## a_majoor (15 Nov 2004)

The only way to really make a weapon for both left and right handed shooters would be to design one from the ground up. It would need an overhand cocking handle like a FAMAS, "flapper" magazine release like a Galil, pressure sensitive sear like an AUG and most important, an ejector port on the bottom throwing brass forward and down, or perhaps on the top flipping casings over the shooter's shoulder. (The mechanical design of such a weapon would be interesting, to say the least, without even getting into issues like firing positions and concealment).

This is a huge amount of work for what is really only a small problem (I shoot both left and right handed in Urban Ops, and rarely have problems with deflected casings).


----------



## X Royal (15 Nov 2004)

No need for a lefthand version of the C7. Just imagine the costs involved ( design changes, tooling costs & patents ect.). That does not even begin to address the logistical costs of now holding both left & right hand parts and battlefield interchangeability.
 Now the old SMG was definitely not user friendly to lefthand shooters.

Best Wishes


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Nov 2004)

> NLBPs?



Naval Landing and Boarding Parties.


----------



## Big Foot (27 Nov 2004)

On this topic, I've been in the military going on 18 months now and I just don't feel I've been adequately trained to handle small arms. In those 18 months, I have shot C7 twice and 9mm once, for a total of less than 200 rounds shot between the two weapons. It might be the budget, I don't know, but for those of us who aren't good shots to begin with, all the practice rounds we can get would help immensly.


----------



## zerhash (27 Nov 2004)

get yourself a pellet gun (rifle type)
it helps a lot


----------



## Armymedic (27 Nov 2004)

I just received the new C7A2 version for tour. It has a left hand mag release, larger cocking handle, and will be fitted with an ambidextrous selector lever. IMHO, it is now as close to ambidextrous as you can get without actually switching parts.


----------



## Scratch_043 (28 Nov 2004)

see that's all that is needed. why should the CF buy new parts for the minority of us leftys. (especially if they can't addapt to the current gear)


----------



## Snowy91 (27 Nov 2006)

I wouldn't know where to start to search for a topic on this but its mostly for me to just complain anyways.  If you are a left hand shot have you ever had your magazine release press against your tac vest and your magazine falls out in the middle of an excersise?  With all the funding going into developing weapons could they not think of a way to remove this problem?  Although I've never fired an A2 I hear that because it is designed for left and right shots that there have been complaints from right shots now about the same problem.  Does anyone else get annoyed by this as much as I? It is one of the worst things that can happen on a recce excersise especially at night.


----------



## Scratch_043 (27 Nov 2006)

I'm a lefty as well, and all I did was adapt my shooting style to shoot from the right shoulder, takes practice, but now I shoot right always with no problems. (civy experience, no military yet)


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Nov 2006)

I'm a southpaw shooter, carried SMG, C1, C2, C6, C7, C7, C9,  never had a mag fall out due to the way I carried it.  Maybe your mag catch spring is played out?


----------



## Klc (28 Nov 2006)

As long as we are complaining about left and right handed shooting...

I'm right handed, but strongly left eye dominant. Either way I'm at a disadvantage.  ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (28 Nov 2006)

Klc, I find that i have little to no trouble aiming and shooting right side, and I am left eye, left hand dominant. Sure, it was wierd at first, but you get used to it.


----------



## Klc (28 Nov 2006)

I can shoot just fine right hand, and thats what I do. It just makes it real fun to try and do with both eyes open.


----------



## KevinB (28 Nov 2006)

To tension up the mag catch -- press the button in as far as you can -- on the other side you will notice the release is sticking out -- screw it in further (the screw will start to come out the button).

When you transition to pistol the carbine should fall into the body with the mag catch (and ejection port side) against the body -- never lost a mag that way -- and I shoot a bit...

The Diemaco version of the Norgon Ambi-catch is another disaster -- improperly executed by Diemaco due to an idiot spec'ing it out -- the real Norgons dont do what the Diemaco one does...


----------



## mysteriousmind (28 Nov 2006)

I never will be able to adapt, i'll have to get used to it.


I'm full left oriented, eye sight, hand coordination, reflex are all much more better.


Ill guess it will be a even better challenge for me


----------



## jimb (28 Nov 2006)

Mysterious Mind...................I just have to ask...........Do you use BOTH hands when you type? Just wondering? How about when you swing a baseball bat, or shoot a hockey puck ?  You use Both arms, correct. ? My point is that people can adapt, if they make an effort. 

By the way, for all the lefties out there, the old english meaning of the word sinister was " Left handed ". 

Jim B Toronto.


----------



## mysteriousmind (28 Nov 2006)

Jimb, 

Have you ever tried to write with your off hand? 
Did you ever tried to do some precision work with your off hand?
Did you ever tried to bat a baseball on the "wrong side" 
Did you ever tried to play hockey with a "wrong side" hockey?

You may had no problem since some people are more able to do it. 

Perhaps I wont have a problem, but, it is instinct that will push me to be more comfortable with what I hold, 

The mice of my MAC is left side, yes I can use it on the right side but it just not comfortable. 

I have been shooting in various levels since I was a mere cadet at age 12 (1987), always shooting lefty, I dint think I can change 19 years of learning. And I still do it these day when I teach to my cadet...taking the weapon the Right way and I don't seem com fertable.


----------



## Snowy91 (28 Nov 2006)

I guess it is feasible that you could switch but when it comes right down to it, when theres a firing test or if I deploy I'm going to use my strong side.  I guess I could blame the release not having enough tension.  Guess I'll go with that.  Either way I think theres no excuse for such a needless flaw in design, could they not have a release that is more flush with the rest of the lower receiver?  Maybe I'll have to get into the business...


----------



## inferno (9 Dec 2006)

Used the A2 in basic.
I'm right handed, and I hate the ambi-cocking handle, it gets caught on absolutely everything.

Also if you hold the weapon tight against your body when patroling/crawling.. pretty much anytime the rifle hits something on the left hand side., its pretty easy to hit that mag release and dump the mag. Made me look incredibly stupid more then once.

Not left handed so I can't say how well it works, but every right handed person bitched up and down that left handed people should just deal with it.


----------



## Prd_Cdn (9 Dec 2006)

???..just a question, what are you doing pressing your weapon against your TV on a RECCE Ex? Your on a Point Recce shouldnt your weapon be pointed out in front off you or to your side when in close country? 
    I am left handed and left eye dominant, never had a problem with the C7, good luck.


----------



## jckw (10 Dec 2006)

im right hand dominant, but left eye dominant.  i just did my BMQ/SQ this summer and i went through about 2 days of doing drills with my right hand.  it wasnt too bad until i had to aim.  it'd take me a few seconds to position my eye and the scope properly all because im used to looking at things predominantly with my left eye.  when i switched over to left-hand shooting, it was really comfortable and easy to do.  the only thing that is difficult to do quickly is cock the weapon.  other than that, i was faster than most people on my course at weapon drills, especially stoppage drills.

regarding the mag release, it happened to me about TWICE.  to remedy this, just hold the rifle so that the bottom of the mag points forward and the scope is facing you.  problem solved.


----------



## GO!!! (10 Dec 2006)

The A2 is notorious for dropping mags with both left and right handed soldiers, as well as the garbage cocking handle, which breaks and catches on everything.

Interestingly, I've *heard, but never seen* or searched for, the "lefty M16" which is just an upper reciever with an ejection port cover on the other side, and an opposing cocking handle and fire selector lever.

If it does exist, it would have been a great alternative to the crappy A2 mid-life upgrade which we all hate so much.


----------



## GAP (10 Dec 2006)

I damaged my right eye when I was very young. As a result, I learned to shoot right handed, but using my left eye.

Upon arrival at MCRD, they noted this little quirk, and proceeded to laugh like hell....ain't no way puppy...you are now a left handed shooter. To say the transition was interesting was an understatement, but it occurred and I became a better shot because of it. However, I seldom used auto fire on either the M-14 or M-16 as the ejection port was conveniently placed to shoot hot brass down my neck....Now that hurts!!!  ;D


----------



## wannabe SF member (10 Dec 2006)

I hear you, i'm a lefty shot too and it is delighting to see weapons outfitted so conveniently!! ;D


----------



## Thompson_JM (10 Dec 2006)

MY First thought on the C7A2 as a lefty shooter was that it was seriously underwhelming... the only advantage is the stock. the cocking handle is junk and the lefty mag release on mine means that  i cant take the mag out via the old means, and the new release gets hit constantly when i strike the bolt release catch... nothing cooler then releasing the bolt to pick up a fresh round when the mag is now on the ground........ i survived the first 8 years of my career without any problems on the A1 as a lefty.... i have no idea why the army thought the A2 was a good idea..... Just get us all C8's and everyone is happy....

but thats just my .02

Tommy


----------



## GAP (10 Dec 2006)

Never did fire a left-handed rifle...just got used to the right handed ones...


----------



## Snowy91 (13 Dec 2006)

Also...just as an added note you CANNOT fire the C-6 from the hip left handed.  Yet another way we get the short end of the stick.


----------



## jckw (14 Dec 2006)

im not sure about the machine guns, but i can fire an C7A1 just fine, but it takes a little longer time to cock the weapon, thats all


----------



## NavyShooter (14 Dec 2006)

Google Stag Arms....I think they make the lefty AR-15 Uppers.

NS


----------



## GO!!! (14 Dec 2006)

Snowy91 said:
			
		

> Also...just as an added note you CANNOT fire the C-6 from the hip left handed.  Yet another way we get the short end of the stick.



Why?

Why would you fire the C6 from the hip in the first place, and secondly, why would'nt it work southpaw?


----------



## chriscalow (14 Dec 2006)

Just carry your rifle in a semi "ready to shoot" position and you shouldn't have to worry.  I'm not bragging at all, I'm a new guy and I know my place, but I am one of those fairly good at left or right handed applications.  I am left handed and left eye dominant, but I've always tried to ensure that I can handle my weapon and drills left or right, because you never know when it's going to come in handy.  I've never dropped a mag because I don't rest my weapon on my body when I'm doing shit.  If you got your sling set up properly and you are wearing it correctly, it shouldn't drop a mag if you have to switch to a secondary weapon.

Now, with the C-9, I find the drills are easier left handed, but that friggin box man, as any Light Machine Gunner knows, it's a real PITA, right handed, and especially left handed.  As for shooting C-6 lefty, from the hip... well they mentioned and had us do some handling for C-6 in and Anit aircraft role shooting from the hip at my battleschool... do I trust the C-6 to take down anything in the air from the hip? no, and would I choose to fire it from the hip for any reason?  no, but the gun could definetly be fired from the hip, left handed, just as easily as from the right.


----------



## Snowy91 (15 Dec 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Why?
> 
> Why would you fire the C6 from the hip in the first place, and secondly, why would'nt it work southpaw?



As mentioned anti-aircraft...which is taught during SQ and because the ejection port would be covered by your hip and right arm crossing over...they told us it is ONLY shot right handed for anti-aircraft.  Its one of those common sense things once you try it you'll realize.  Although there is a very slim chance of actually needing to use this method I just added that comment to show how once again leftys werent considered.


----------



## GO!!! (15 Dec 2006)

Snowy91 said:
			
		

> As mentioned anti-aircraft...which is taught during SQ and because the ejection port would be covered by your hip and right arm crossing over...


A C6 has a right handed ejection port? (I sense a poser)



> they told us it is ONLY shot right handed for anti-aircraft.  Its one of those common sense things once you try it you'll realize.


Common sense like not shooting your mouth off about something you (painfully obviously) know nothing about?



> Although there is a very slim chance of actually needing to use this method I just added that comment to show how once again leftys werent considered.


Well, there are a few problems with your post.

First of all, the C6 is fully ambidextrous - safety, trigger, feed cover release, sights, handle - all of it. 

This theme is continued by the ejection port, which is at the *bottom* of this particular weapon.

 If you had ever seen or fired one in real life, this would become apparent, as the link falls out the right hand side, while the brass falls right to the ground out the bottom.

A *C9* ejects both brass and link on the right hand side, but once again, I've seen plenty of leftys fire both weapons with great effect, and to the best of my knowledge, there is no AA from the hip drill for a C9.

In conclusion, it could be said that you either;

1) Cannot differentiate between a C9 and C6;

2) Are grievously lacking in your drills for both;

3) Are not in the CF at all, and perhaps saw one of these as a Cadet or at a recruiting display, and are a poser.

Take your pick.


----------



## Caleix (15 Dec 2006)

When I did SQ we were taught to use the Bi-pod as a hand grip with the C9 in the AA role and with the C6 (been a while since i used it) doesnt the Cocking handle fly back with every round fired...causing it to rip a hole in a lefty's chest?

Caleix


----------



## George Wallace (15 Dec 2006)

Caleix said:
			
		

> doesnt the Cocking handle fly back with every round fired...causing it to rip a hole in a lefty's chest?



No...It does not.


----------



## Caleix (15 Dec 2006)

this is why Reg force is good...because troops dont get the chance to forget these little things.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Dec 2006)

Caleix said:
			
		

> this is why Reg force is good...because troops dont get the chance to forget these little things.



This has nothing to do with Reg Force.  This has to do with the proper Lesson Plans being taught correctly, and the Students paying attention to what is taught.


----------



## Snowy91 (17 Dec 2006)

GO!!!,  Instead of trying to tear me apart in an online forum, you could have just given your opinion by saying "your wrong" which in a few more words is all I took from your reply anyways.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Dec 2006)

Caleix said:
			
		

> When I did SQ we were taught to use the Bi-pod as a hand grip with the C9 in the AA role and with the C6 (been a while since i used it) doesnt the Cocking handle fly back with every round fired...causing it to rip a hole in a lefty's chest?
> 
> Caleix



From the PAM for C-9 B-GL-385-002-PT-001 Chapter 2 Lesson 10 CLOSE QUARTER BATTLE AND ANTI-AIRCRAFT HANDLING:

Anti-Aircraft Drill. 
a. The Position
(1) Kneeling. Hold the gun with the bipod legs folded and kneel on the right
knee, which should be pushed well out to the right. Rest the butt on the
thigh 
(2) The standing position may be used. This is similar to the CQB position
with the head kept well back.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Dec 2006)

Snowy91 said:
			
		

> GO!!!,  Instead of trying to tear me apart in an online forum, you could have just given your opinion by saying "your wrong" which in a few more words is all I took from your reply anyways.  Thanks for your input.



A wee bit testy are we? Grow a thick skin other wise you won't last long in the CF

Also from you previous posts it seems that you aren't even DP1 Infantry qualified you might want to listen to what others that have years of experience in Forces have to say.

Nothing more to read here..... Carry on....


----------



## GO!!! (18 Dec 2006)

Snowy91 said:
			
		

> GO!!!,  Instead of trying to tear me apart *ripping my lying a$$ apart* in an online forum, you could have just given your opinion  *factual statements, substantiated by experience and documentation*by saying "your wrong" which in a few more words is all I took from your reply anyways.



OK.

It is painfully obvious that you have no idea what you are talking about. If you have nothing constructive to add to a conversation, don't add anything. In this case, you are not familiar with the operation of basic service weapons, and yet want your claims that you are "infantry" to be taken at face value. 

It cheapens this whole site when people like you make assertations that they are soldiers, and are later unable to tell which side of a machine gun ejected brass comes out of. That's our bread and butter - if nothing else, we have to know our weapons!

*I stand by my earlier statement that you sir, are either a liar, with no real CF experience, or you are a woefully incompetent infantryman.*



> Thanks for your input.


No problem, anytime, come back soon. :-*


----------



## KevinB (18 Dec 2006)

Yes GO!!! is in fact that way in person too  ;D


----------



## Desert Fox (19 Dec 2006)

I dont mean to defend Snowy here... but.....

i'm a lefty, and ive fired the C9 from the (left) shoulder (standing/kneeling) many times... and as was mentioned before link is ejected out the right... basicly i tend to get a blast of link with every burst (i have short arms so my right arm is fairly straight, and close to side of the weapon while firing) so after a few (many many many) boxes up and down the Mattawa (I hate Mod 6) my bicep takes a good shit kicking....  

i think Snowy is hiding his "girly factor" by saying "they taught me this way" rather then taking the bumps and bruises that come with the infantry... 
hell i dont even know if he even said hes a lefty.... on that note...

*Gentlemen, Reference Snowy, Rapid Rate GO ON!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 2002toyota (18 Feb 2016)

Hey I just have a quick question, are there left handed rifles at basic training or are they all right handed?


----------



## dangerboy (18 Feb 2016)

2002toyota said:
			
		

> Hey I just have a quick question, are there left handed rifles at basic training or are they all right handed?



The C7A2 Rifle is an ambidextrous rifle, you can fire left or right handed.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Feb 2016)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> The C7A2 Rifle is an ambidextrous rifle, you can fire left or right handed.



Just be advised that  the casings fly out the right side; and no matter how you shoot, that location does not change.    [


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Feb 2016)

It's all in the technique you use to shoot: You get used to it.

I am left-handed and learned to shoot with the old FN C1. It was a lot easier to do the same with the C7.

Honestly, the biggest problem was shooting from the prone position: You angle your body about 45 degrees from the direction of the target. Being left-handed meant my body was 45 degree to the right, while everybody else was 45 degrees to the left: My feet got tangled with other shooters all the time  ;D. I have always said the CF shooting ranges were too cramped.  :nod:


----------



## Old Sweat (18 Feb 2016)

I also am a left-handed shooter and learned to adapt. For whatever it is worth, in my two years as a NCM in an artillery regiment before heading off to officer land, I wore crossed rifles the first year and crossed rifles and crown the second.


----------



## c_canuk (19 Feb 2016)

I had a hot casing get caught in my rain jacket hood, to fall onto the back of my head once, and I use a modified overhand grasp on the cocking handle, other than that... no issues.


----------

